# My first LIVE



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well I finally got to smoke me a LIVE. Me Cypress (Sam) and Stogie (Daniel) was able to do a last minute meet up at Robusto's tonight before I had to go to work. Me and Daniel smoked a RED and Sam smoked the BLUE. The construction was perfect, cut and light up with ease. As you can see from the pics it burned great, had a perfect draw for me, and a lot of smoke. It started out creamy and my first thought was it was going to be a little mild for my taste. After the first inch I started picking up a flavor I still can't wrap my brain around. It was a sweet but not sweet taste LOL I know I sound crazy. The only thing I could even think of was Licorice. It had the sweet of Black Licorice but wasn't really a Licorice taste. It stayed with the whole cigar. When I got down to the last third of the cigar I would get a Brazil Nut flavor from time to time. Over all it was a good cigar but I think it would be better with a stronger wrapper, maybe a Ligero wrapper. I came away with a GREEN I hope to smoke tomorrow and a box of the BLUE headed my way.

Sam enjoyed the BLUE and had a hell of a ash on it, but as you can see he was cheating LOL

Great work George and Daniel.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice! I have some green and one red and can't wait to burn them. Just haven't had the time:brick:What kind of camera do you use Frank? Takes nice pic's


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Its a point and shot Panasonic Lumix. They come with a Leica (Germany) lense on it. Thats why I got it.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great pictures and great review


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

looks like a good smoke


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice review and pics


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Incredible! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice Frank! BTW, those seats ARE y'alls after all huh?


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

How come Sam is so happy?
Nice photos, cant wait to try em.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Now I've definitely got to get myself one of those.Thanks for the pics and the hankering I've got now.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

dang... can't wait to get mine... maybe I should add Reds too? hmm...


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice pics and review, thanks.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for inviting....j/k

Great pics. Thanks for sharing -- looks like y'all enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

must add those to my bucket list, nice pics. go smu!!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> Thanks for inviting....j/k


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Come on guys, last minute is last minute. I live 5 minutes away from there! And I wasn't there long I had to go to work!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Aw- I was just messin with you guys. That's too far for me to drive during the week anyway. So did you get to try the green yet?


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Sam looks so excited.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Aw- I was just messin with you guys. That's too far for me to drive during the week anyway. So did you get to try the green yet?


I was going to smoke it on my way to work tonight. But now I don't know, got held over this morning for a double, now at my 2nd job. So between the time I get off here don't think I will get enough rest or food in my stomach to give it a shot. So maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice review Frank--Mine are still rsting but are beggin for smokin


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

I was so happy to learn that Daniel was meeting up with you two and smoke the Live Cigars. I just knew you guys were going to enjoy it as much as we did. I am very glad you three had time to relax and enjoy a smoke, ESPECIALLY as hard as all of you work!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice. they look great


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice ash


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Scoop said:


> Sam looks so excited.


I was. I have been beat after a long days work. I had some deadlines this week and believe me I have felt dead,


----------

